# HDMI extender over Cat5/6 wire ?



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience using an HDMI extender over Cat5/6 wire ?

In paricular I'm looking at a Altona AT-HD-SR HDMI over Cat5 Wallplate from that I saw at Fry's

I'm really just trying to get a 1080i and 1080p video signal to a TV in the next room, less than 50' away. Not really concerned with multichannel HD audio, no surround in that room, just stereo. I could just run another HDMI cable but I'd like to try this out.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I had excellent results with the Monoprice HDMI over CAT system:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10425&cs_id=1042501&p_id=6177&seq=1&format=2

This particular HDMI over CAT system uses two CAT6 cables to link the wallplates that are provided. My application called for a 70 foot run which was done with the link (over 80 feet including the end connections). The only initial problem I had was my Directv receiver not properly powering the link (it uses power fed down the HDMI cable from a source device). That was taken care of with a voltage inserter, and it has worked quite well since. This seems to be one of the lowest cost HDMI over CAT arrangements out there but it works for me.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Atlona has been hit or miss, the extenders worked well but the matrix switches we used were unstable at best.


----------

